# Wer kennt sich mit einem Grafiktablett aus .. ? kaufen oder nicht ?



## NeoXtrem (29. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Photoshopler!

bin selber einer von Euch und hab biser halles mit einer optischen maus gemacht. 
Klar, geht auch, aber hab mir dann doch oft ein Grefiktablett gewünscht da man doch aus der freien Hand manches besser machen kann.

Nun ist die Frage an Euch, die ihr die totale Ahnung davon habt (*G*),
was muss ich beim Kauf eines Grafik Tabletts beachten ???

Ich hab mir mal eins rausgesucht (Preis 99€), nur ob das wirklich gut ist, keine ahnung: (ich weiß das es auch welche für 300€ gibt, aber ich bin ein armer mensch )

Technische Daten:

-Stift: Kabellos, 2 Tasten (linke + rechte Maustaste), Betrieb mit 1 Batterie Typ AAA 

-Maus: Kabellos, 3 Tasten, Betrieb mit 1 Batterie Typ AAA 
512 Druckempfindlichkeitsstufen (512 preisen alle immer an, hat ber jedes 12 Euro Tablett...) 

-24 Makrofunktionstasten 
-Schnelle Steuerung von Windows-Anwendungen + im Internet 
-Unterschriften-Erkennung, z.B. für den Netzwerk-Zugang 
-Unterschriften-Eingabe, z.B. für Faxe aus dem PC 
-Handschriften-Erkennung für direkte Text-Eingabe 
-Einfaches Zeichnen, Skizzieren, Bildbearbeitung + CAD/CAM 
-Arbeitsbereich: ca. 304 x 228 mm (> DIN A4) 
-Max. Auflösung: 3048 Ipi (Ist das viel, oder ausreichend ? 
-Genauigkeit (Stift): 0,42 mm hat auch fast jedes günstige 
-Maße (BxHxT): ca. 385 x 347 x 15 mm 
-Farbe: i-silbergrau/i-blau 
-Anschluß: USB 
-Systemvoraussetzung: Win 98/ME/2000 oder Mac OS 9.0 soll auf Win2000 laufen 
-Lieferumfang: Stift, Maus, USB-Anschlußkabel, 2 Batterien Typ AAA, dt. Bedienungsanleitung, Softwarepaket: Art Dabbler, HyperPen Manager, Handwriting, Cadix, Ulead Photo Express 2, NetMeeting 


Dank Euch für Eure Tipps und Erfahrungen 

ciao
NeoXtrem

PS: Hier noch einmal ein Bild von dem Ding: Grafiktablett HyperPen 12000USB mit kabellosem Stift u. Maus


----------



## 3DMaxler (29. Oktober 2002)

jo ich bin auch auf der suche nach einem grafiktabelett für ca.500üro
hab mich auch schon auf der wacompage umgeschaut und bin mir aber etwas unsicher da ich nicht genau weiß ob das, das richtige ist?!

jo ... leutz mit grafiktabletts und die damit schon lange arbeiten postet mal euere erfahrungen.... bin auch ganz feuer und flamme!


THX


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Oktober 2002)

nein, das nicht kaufen
texte ausm digitaldecoy, wo ich die selbe frage gestellt habe



> Ein wohl gemeinter Rat: kauf Dir für das Geld lieber ein Graphire von Wacom! Die Qualität ist spitze, und für den Anfang ist es absolut ausreichend. Viele würden sogar behaupten, dass man mehr gar nicht braucht.
> 
> -------------
> GENAU diese Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt,
> ...



danach habe ich mir das Wacom Volito für 52€ gekauft und bin voll zufrieden


----------



## NeoXtrem (29. Oktober 2002)

*hmm...*

... ich denke dann hol ich mir auch das von Wacom.

Nur die frage ist nun: W ist der Unterschied vom Wacom Volito und Wacom Graphire2 ?

hab lange rumgesuft bei denen (blöde das die nie Preise dranschreiben)


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Oktober 2002)

das volito hat nur drei unterscheide,
die maus ist ohne rad, der stift nur mit einer taste und ohne
radierer, was aber kein nachteil ist, sonnst gleich


----------



## Carndret (29. Oktober 2002)

Ich habe ebenfalls vor, mir ein Grafiktablett zu kaufen, doch ich habe bisher immer nur welche mit allen möglichen Zusatzkomponenten gefunden oder welche die ich mir nicht Leisten kann.
Ich würde mir am liebsten das Graphire2 kaufen bzw. nur den Stift und dazu ein A4 großes Tablett wie beim Intuos2. Wenn der Preis noch unter 150€ liegen würde wäre das nicht schlecht, denn ich werde nicht gerade so viel damit arbeiten, wie ein Profi  . 
Gibt es vielleicht eine besonders günstige Kombination in dem Stil?


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Oktober 2002)

was ist das denn für eine idee?
denkst du das wacom dir extra ein paket schnürt, was für
deinen geldbeutel ist?
hol dir erstmal ein A6, ich kann sagen, es reicht für den anfang,
A4 ist zum anfang quatsch, außer du hast zu viel geld


----------



## aimless (29. Oktober 2002)

hab mal ne andere frage zum volito ...
kann man sich das online irgendwo bestellen ? 
hab schon gesucht ob es in irgendeinem PC-shop bei uns gibt leider ohne erfolg ...


----------



## Mythos007 (29. Oktober 2002)

chellaz zusammen, chellaz smallB, chellaz aimless,

ich kann da smallB nur rechtgeben, das Graphire2
ist für Deine Bedürfnisse gerade zu ideal ...

Bis dann dann euer Mythos

N.S.: */me freut sich schon auf die Provision
von Wacom*


----------



## aimless (29. Oktober 2002)

wie teuer ist den nen graphire2 ?


----------



## Mythos007 (29. Oktober 2002)

Das Graphire2 kostet ca. 99 € ...


----------



## 3DMaxler (29. Oktober 2002)

was würden die profis hier einem für 500üro empfehlen?


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Oktober 2002)

@aimless
kostet um die 50€, zu bekommen beim Dealer um die ecke oder hier 
 

@500€ sowat wäre brauchbar


----------



## aimless (29. Oktober 2002)

thx smallb und mythos ...


----------



## Carndret (29. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *was ist das denn für eine idee?
> denkst du das wacom dir extra ein paket schnürt, was für
> deinen geldbeutel ist?
> ...



Ich will ja gar kein Paket geschnürt bekommen, sondern die Komponenten einzeln kaufen. Ich habe bei amazon gesehen, dass es auch einzelne Spezialstifte gibt und da dachte ich, dass es da auch alles andere vielleicht einzeln gibt.
Ich brauch z.B keine neue Maus, weil ich schon die InelliExplorer 2.0 habe, die war teuer genug...
Das Graphire 2 ist mir (auch für den Anfang) viel zu klein; da lohnt sich das Geld ja nicht mal und warum soll das A4 eigentlich für den Anfang quatsch sein? 

Ich werd' wohl noch sparen und mir dann gleich ein gescheites kaufen ...  .


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Oktober 2002)

ich dachte auch, das mir A6 viel zu klein ist, und es niemals bei 1280x1024 ordentlich läuft und was ist? es langt dicke, wozu
ein paar 100€ ausgeben wenn ich für 50€ ein A6 bekomme was reicht
ohne ende


----------



## Carndret (29. Oktober 2002)

Ok ok ich muss zugeben die anderen sind wirklich viel zu teuer. Ich habe gerade noch mal geschaut und hab' gemerkt, dass es keines gibt, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Ich würde zwar auch bis zu 200€ ausgeben aber in der Preisklasse gibt es nur noch das Intuos A6.

Aber trotzdem nervt mich immer noch die doofe Maus  ; die hätten sie ruhig weg lassen können!

EDIT: Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass der Graphire² Pen & die Maus ohne Batterie funktionieren soll - wie geht das denn???


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Oktober 2002)

das Pad liefert alles ab, im endeffekt durch die sensoren in maus und stift, wodurch es sehr angenehm ist, ohne batterien und kabel den stift nutzen kann, 8g stift ist schon was feines


----------



## 3DMaxler (29. Oktober 2002)

naja ich wollt eigentlich schon ein A4... ne maus hab ich schon.. ahhh warum die maus das macht doch 100euro aus... *grimel*

gibtz net was anderes für 500 ?


----------



## Storch (29. Oktober 2002)

*hust*

Haltet mich jetzt für einen D.A.U oder was auch immer - aber könnte mir bitte jemand erklären, wozu solch ein Grafiktablett genau gut ist ? Was macht man damit ? Was geht damit einfacher/leichter ... was geht nur mit einem solchen Tablett ...

Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## 3DMaxler (29. Oktober 2002)

auf der seite von wacom.com findest du demos die dir zeigen was man damit alles anstellen kann.


----------



## NeoXtrem (30. Oktober 2002)

*Alsooooo*

*@ Storch: * Ein Grafiktablett ist eigentlich eher konfortabel als ein muss für den Otto normal User. Fakt ist einfach, und das mach die kleinen, schweine teuren dinger so atraktiv, das man mit einer Maus sehr sehr schlecht freihand zeichen kann. Die genauigkeit der finger fehlt, da man bei einer Maus die gesammte Hand benutzt.
Deswegen ist das gerade für Grafiker ein enormer Vorteil.
Ich kenne aber leute, die können mit der maus auch alles das machen was man mit einem Tablett machen kann, nur das es sehr viel Übung, noch mehr Zeit und noch viel mehr Geduld benötigt.

*@ Carndret: * Wie es klappen kann das fast alle hersteller in ihren Pen's/Mäusen Batterien benötigen und beim Graphire2 nicht ist recht einfach: Die Lösung ist Magnetinduktion. (kennt man aus den Elektrosicherungen an Kleidungsstücken im Kaufhaus) Das Pad erkennt über elektromagnetische Induktion, anhand der Technik in dem Pen, wo er sich auf dem Tablett befindet. Einfache und effektive Lösung.
Ein Nachteil bei der Geschichte ist nur die Höhe des Feldes.
Manche Batterie-Stifte haben eine maximal erkannte höhe über dem Tablett von 10 mm, wobei diese Inductionsdinger oder nicht mehr als 3mm haben.

*@ all: * Ich werd mir wohl nun, dank Eurer Hilfe das Graphire2 holen und ich hoffe das ich dann bald mehr darüber berichten kann 

ciao
NeoXtrem


----------



## freekazoid (30. Oktober 2002)

@ 3dmaxler:
warum muss es unbedingt eins für 500€ sein?


----------



## 3DMaxler (30. Oktober 2002)

warum nicht?... ich möchte mir gern ein A4 zulegen.


----------



## snow crash (30. Oktober 2002)

*so*

so allerseits, ich habe mir vor knapp einem jahr ein intuos dinA4 oversize für ca 230€ bei e-bay ersteigert! ich bin ernsthaft damit zufrieden und würde es so schnell auch gar nicht gegen ein kleineres, besseres tauschen. natürlich braucht man einen angemessenen tisch, aber es ist äusserst komfortabel... ich weiss nicht, wie es mit nem kleineren aussieht, aber wie es scheint stehen die kleinen dinger den großen in nichts nach...  

grüße an die füße


----------



## Carndret (31. Oktober 2002)

Nun gut, jetzt weiß ich schon mal (fast) welches ich nehme.
Entweder Graphire2 oder das Volito.
Wie sieht's denn mit der Software aus? ich habe beim Volito gesehen, dass es allerhand gibt:
- Corel Painter Classic
- ArcSoft FotoImpression und Funhouse
- JustWrite Office (find ich sehr interessant!)
- Penflow
- und das allerwichtigste, ... das Whiplash-Spiel  

Beim Graphire2 allerdings habe ich nur gesehen, dass es das Corel Painter Classic gibt, sonst nichts ... außer die Treiber 

mmhh ... 50€ weniger (  ) und ich habe kein Radiergummi, kein Scrollrad und keinen 2. Button, dafür aber recht gute Software

Und welches soll ich jetzt nehmen??? :{} 
... ich hasse solche Entscheidungen


----------



## 3DMaxler (2. November 2002)

mhh... also der preis richtet sich ganz nach der größe aufsteigend.... kann mir einer beschreiben zu was genau der webdesigner das braucht?.. also die vorteile die es mit sich bringt sind mir bekannt... nur um das mal so zu veranschaulichen hätte ich gerne einige bespiele... 

thx


----------



## jimbo (28. November 2002)

ich will auch noch was dazu sagen  
ich hab mir jetzt das volito gekauft unhd bin absolut begeistert davon ich dachte anfabngs auch dass a6 nicht genug ist aber nachdem ichs ausprobiert hab hab ich gemerkt dass es mehr als gross genug ist und zum steuern unter windows kann man so nen stift auch wunderbar benutzen 
naja soviel von mir
mfg 
jimbo


----------



## NeoXtrem (28. November 2002)

*Jap, hab jetzt auch das WACOM Graphire.2*

... Einfach Hammer Geil !

Das Ding ist super Verarbeitet. Sieht robust aus und bietet Arbeitskomfort. Sehr gefällt mir das der Pen und die Maus mit Magnetinduktion arbeiten, das heißt, keine lästigen Baterien im Pen, die unnötig die Sache erschwären. 
Das das Graphire.2 nur ein A6 Tablett ist, ist absolut kein Nachteil.
Die Fläche reicht 100% aus, ich meine sogar, da ich das Tablett nicht nur für grafikanwenungen, sondern für den normalen Windowsgebrauch, etc. benutze, das es auch garnicht größer sein darf. Sonst stellt sich recht fix ein "Tennisarm" ein. A6 ist also nahezu perfekt!

ALso meine Empfehlung geht aus Graphire.2, ist mit dem Preis von 99€ nicht das günstigste, aber ein sehr geiles Gerät.
Ansonsten kann ich, auch wenn ichs nicht hab, blind das Volito empfehlen das zur Hälfte des Preises aufwarte, allerdings kein scrollrad und kein Radiergummi am Pen hat. Aber .. das ist weniger wichtig da man oft eine zweite Maus besitzt...

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Carndret (28. November 2002)

... und kein zweiten Button am Stift... 

Ich kaufe mir zu Weihnachten auch das Graphire2. Das mit dem "Tennisarm" habe ich mir auch schon mal überlegt. Denn die Maus schleift man ja auch nicht gern über den halben Tisch, um an den oberen Bilschirmrand zu gelangen.
Bei A6 ist es gerade die Größe, die man bei aufliegender Hand noch abdecken kann.
Ob ich die Maus benutzen werde weiß ich allerdings noch nicht. Keine Ahnung, ob die evtl. Vorteile einer normalen Optikmaus hat? Kann ich mir jetzt nicht wirklich vorstellen...

Ach und Danke für die guten Erfahrungsbeiträge - ich bin mir jetzt bei meiner Entscheidung ganz sicher!


----------



## jimbo (28. November 2002)

also die maus vom volito benutz ich ned dafür gibt das colito pad aber n gutes mousepad ab (hat glatt mein everglide pad verdrengt)
ich finde das der eine button auf dem stift vollkommen ausreicht und den radiergummir würd ich eh kaum benutzen und ausserdem weiss ich nichtmal ob photoshop den eingebauten radiergummi nuzt und das dopellte für features die ich nicht brauch und eine schlechtere optik auszugeben seh ich ned ein
ausserdem sin die tabletts selber soweit ich weiss bis auf die optik und die treiber ja absolut gleich(qualität usw.)
vondaher is das volito perfekt für mich
wobei ich mich noch nicht so ganz daran gewöhnt hab weil es doch extrem genau arbeitet...
aber das wird schon noch


----------



## NeoXtrem (28. November 2002)

Nachteil, die Optische Maus ist, da Funk vorhanden (geht auch mit Kabel*g*) wesendlich beweglicher, zudem die Garphire.2 Maus natürlich nur auf der A6 Fläche läuft. 

Also bei Maus hab ich die Optische Funkmaus und das Pad nur für die Stift.


----------



## jimbo (28. November 2002)

ich hab zwar keine funkmaus aber ned normale optische und die läuft einwandfrei auf dem volitopad wenn der stift in der halterung steckt...
is bei mir eh perfekt das das volito pad da is weil optische mäuse auf glastischen eh ned gehn


----------



## NeoXtrem (28. November 2002)

*Oh je *g**

also ich hab auch newn Glastisch unt ne optische Maus .. kenen das prob +g+

Aber denn leg ich dienicht aufs Grpahire.2 Pad *g* das ja doof, da is doch ne maus für da ! *g*
Ich meine nur das die Bewegungsfreiheit mit der Maus auf dem Pad nicht so toll ist wie eine Kabel- oder Funkmaus *g*


----------



## jimbo (28. November 2002)

achso das wolltest du sagen...
ne meine optische maus geht einwandfrei auf dem dunkeln volito pad weil ich binn zu kauf das volito immer zur seite zu stellen und dann  mein mauspad vor zu holn also leg ich die maus aufd grafiktablett und wenn ich den stift bracuh kommt die maus auf die seite...


----------



## Jedrzej (29. November 2002)

gibt es denn nun ausser :
"kein Radiergummi, kein Scrollrad und keinen 2. Button"
noch andere unterschiede zwischen den beiden grafikpads, oder sind die bis auf diese punkte gleich von der fläche und technik ?


----------



## jimbo (29. November 2002)

fläche is gleich, bei beiden A6 aktive fläche
und technik is die selbe...
von daher finde ich das grapfire 2 auch unnötig un dzu teuer...
und die optik vom volito is hammer geil


----------

